# Wellesley College



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Anybody on the job at Wellesley College or Wellesley PD that can entertain a few questions about the campus for me?


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Nobody knows nothing about the place? Bet if I wispered something about Ch 90 you guys would be all over me!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I heard its a womens institution.

Sent from my POS using Tapatalk 2


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

k12kop said:


> *Nobody* knows nothing about the place? Bet if I wispered something about Ch 90 *you guys* would be all over me!


Why are you getting so touchy toward the MC masses ? Your OP was specifically directed to those on the job at Wellesley and Wellesley College PD. That's a pretty small pool. And you never even posed the questions that you wanted "entertained."


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

k12kop said:


> Nobody knows nothing about the place? Bet if I wispered something about Ch 90 you guys would be all over me!


Apparently there is no one here from Wellesley College PD or Wellesley PD here.

I can make up some shit if that would make you feel better.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

I no longer feel lonely and unwanted! The k12lette has been invited to interview for admission, I'm looking for a cop's eye view of the place.


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

Have fun with the femenazis


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

MaDuce said:


> Have fun with the femenazis












and


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

I'm not sweating them, The admissions director who met us for the campus visit retired as the CO of a combat engineer battalion. That made a positive impression at least.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I actually think it's not an entirely a women's college anymore, though I hear that the men who are enrolled there may as well be women. 

If you really need it, PM me your contact information, and I will pass it to a Sgt. At Wellesley college. I do believe that it is a very safe community overall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

PS, please tell me she is getting a scholarship. ThAt place carries a hefty price tag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Thanks FPD, Wellsey reached out to her, she's in line to be class valedictorian.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Great news and good luck to your daughter k12, prestigous institoution to say the least.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Looks like they have some wholesome on-campus social events:

http://www.wellesleynewsonline.com/news/spectrum-plans-to-rename-****-ball-1.2935970


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

And here I was thinking that was spelled with an "I"


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Assistant Professor of Women and Gender Studies Sima Shakhsari agreed that the term _*"queer" is more appropriate for a broader spectrum of students*_.
"There are a lot of students who may not consider themselves to be '*****.' We have a lot of trans- students here. We have students who are bi-," she said. "'Queer' is a politics. _*It's not contingent on who you sleep with."*_

Sooooo....Why not call them ALL students. And why not call it the "Student Ball"?
BTW, I drive by there frequently as it's in my patrol area. Those students are the ONLY nice peolple in Wellesley, lemme tell ya! As pedestrians they are thoughtful, safe and wave alot. I can't tell you how many scowls I get from the Beemer, Mercedes, Range Rover, Jag crowd as they cut me off all over town.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Zombie Thread! BTW Mrs K12 and myself have decided to send the youngun' here. Thay made the best offer out of all the schools she applied for!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

k12kop said:


> Zombie Thread! BTW Mrs K12 and myself have decided to send the youngun' here. Thay made the best offer out of all the schools she applied for!


My wife is from Wellesley and my in-laws still live there. Affluent community with many places for your daughter to shop and eat within walking distance from campus. The only thing I know about the Wellesley College PD is that a couple of years ago their chief had her unmarked cruiser stolen from her driveway with a Ton of equipment and a few badges in it.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Her hard work is definitely paying off.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

k12kop said:


> Zombie Thread! BTW Mrs K12 and myself have decided to send the youngun' here. Thay made the best offer out of all the schools she applied for!


Congrats k12! Please pick up your mandatory Subaru wagon with Obama bumper sticker, Birkenstocks, hemp sweater and b/o smell at the lobby.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Their going to have to get used to my plaid shorts and black knee socks w/sandles and my beat up SUV.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

k12kop said:


> Their going to have to get used to my plaid shorts and black knee socks w/sandles and my beat up SUV.


Just tell them you're a friend of Howie Carr.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> Congrats k12! Please pick up your mandatory Subaru wagon with Obama bumper sticker, Birkenstocks, hemp sweater and b/o smell at the lobby.


Bonus points if there is a faded "Kerry / Edwards" sticker as well!


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Got a couple of Marine stickers, see how they like that.


----------

